# Local law enforcement



## Nmars (Dec 3, 2011)

So Im servicing the patrol cars here for the city and I have been seeing this sqaure box thing in the cars trunks.I was curious so I opened it and bam,,,,,,,,,,,a gas mask there sealed plastic like, one time use gas masks, in all our Pd cars.There for fumes ,gases ,vapors
why the hell would they need this, it would be out of classification for them to enter a toxic area like that. My guess is because our dam crooked mayor is cutting the fire departments funds and cops may need to do fireman jobs in a emergency situation if there is no fireman around.
or martial law till Military gets there.......I don't know but its weird, another thing is the cops feel the same thing we do. What the **** is up with the Fema camps, oops can we curse.


----------



## Nmars (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I guess that took care of the curseing, auto censorship. But man I have been digging into this stuff to deep, I can't sleep or think straight, 
Im serious I really think this country along with the worlds leaders got the heads up of our great economical failure.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

Probably some counter-terrorism thing or because cops with gas masks look scarier, and when you're trying to freak the citizens the f**k out, things like that help ... plus, one in three citizens is a "terrorist" these days.

Plus police who feel anonymous are more confident and likely to do things they otherwise wouldn't do if they felt identifiable and therefore accountable for immoral and oppressive actions.

:club: :club: :club: :club:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm more concerned with a report I read a few months ago that the forces now have vomit gas, not tear gas. Think about that a few minutes.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like the Minority Report "sick sticks".

Woe to those in the mob who are wearing disposable face masks ...

:booboo:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

military stuff is being issued to departments sorfely pressed by funding cuts. bad all round....cops do not need to be miltarized.
but they accept so they can get some kinbd of equiment to issue.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Most law enforcment have had gas masks for many years as part of their riot control gear. They just don't go around wearing it. It is also used during haz-mat situations like tanker trucks leaking or spilling. Seeing that is mounted in the trunk and the way you describe it, it is a temporary use mask for haz-mat. It will last long enough to clear an area or to get overwhelmed victims out of the area. 
No. it is not part of a boogyman costume.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Maybe it has something to do with this.*

Through its little-known "1033 program," the Department of Defense gave away nearly $500 million worth of leftover military gear to law enforcement in fiscal year 2011 - a new record for the program and a dramatic rise over past years' totals, including the $212 million in equipment distributed in 2010.

The surplus equipment includes grenade launchers, helicopters, military robots, M-16 assault rifles and armored vehicles.

And the program's recent expansion shows no sign of slackening: Orders in fiscal year 2012 are up 400 percent over the same period in 2011, according to data provided to The Daily by the Pentagon's Defense Logistics Agency.

Passed by Congress in 1997, the 1033 program was created to provide law-enforcement agencies with tools to fight drugs and terrorism. Since then, more than 17,000 agencies have taken in $2.6 billion worth of equipment for nearly free, paying only the cost of delivery.

BATTLEFIELD MAIN STREET - WWW.THEDAILY.COM


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I imagine the the masks are for emergency use only since you say they are disposable. As a fire officer, the police were the ones I depended on to evacuate an area, if required. They could use the mask if respiratory protection were indicated if there had been the release of some product, or even for heavy smoke.

Using FEMA grants, I purchased self-contained breathing apparatus (SCBA) for our local tactical team and trained members how to use them. Same for the motor-carrier officers. They now have Scott SCBAs in the trunks of their car.

They also wanted to be trained in chemical protective clothing, so we gave them a taste. Wearing tactical gear over a Level B chemical suit with full SCBA opened some eyes! It was warm out, and they were dropping like flies. They were also deterred once they were told that their expensive nylon tactical gear, once contaminated, could not be deconned.

Edit: To be able to use any mask, respirator, or SCBA, the wearer must first be "fit tested" using an expensive porta-counter machine, and pass a pulmonary function test. These must be repeated annually.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

JayJay said:


> I'm more concerned with a report I read a few months ago that the forces now have vomit gas, not tear gas. Think about that a few minutes.


Ever get a good breath of tear gas? It's a vomit gas but pushes things out every orifice of your body. You're afraid to puke as you think you'll crap your pants from the muscle contractions. Luckily, your eyes are so watered that you can't see which mess you made.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The latest*

The latest and most prevelant drug is Meth.

If they encounter a meth lab and they do a lot, they need gas masks to limit their exposure.


----------



## dataman19 (Dec 4, 2011)

Meth eats through Gas Mask Filters...
Chemical/Biological Filters are needed with meth... Stage III Chemical Biological...
..
Most Police departments use Riot Gear Gas masks and Type I Organic Hazards filters - Not Sufficient for meth.
..
SCBA is required for Meth..
..
Jezcruzen has the right idea (outfitting patrol cars with SCBA's was a very wise choice).
..
Cudos...
..
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep, no boogeyman at work here...

We get issued masks and filters for hazardous materiel situations. Most of us leave them in our lockers, some carry them in their duty bags.

As was mentioned, the mask needs to be fitted to the individual, so just leaving them in the patrol cars is little more than a "feel good" measure for the officer.


----------



## Nmars (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok so why did they get these mask just recently, just weird this is now standard in all the patrol cars


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

The agency I worked for issued them since 2001, and I thought *WE* were behind the times!

Each officer got an M40 mask + CBRN filter. Masks were test fit every 6mo. 

We were also issued Tyvek suits, gloves, duck boots, etc. Pretty pathetic considering the scenarios we were expected to don them in. Best case was that we wouldn't be too far gone by the time we were relieved or told to get out of the area 100%. 

There was continuous talk of adding communication pieces, hydration pieces or powered packs to help you breathe. Spend 30min in the sun and your boots are filled with your sweat. It probably goes without saying that we didn't have money for the comfort stuff. ;-)

We had to don them more than once. Suspicious powders in large buildings, rioters, active shooter training, etc. We had to make sure the scene was secured and no readily apparent IEDs or suspicious persons/threats to other first responders.

I hope that explains some of the why. 

You shouldn't be opening bags like that anyway.


----------



## RamboMoe (Dec 16, 2011)

bczoom said:


> Ever get a good breath of tear gas? It's a vomit gas but pushes things out every orifice of your body. You're afraid to puke as you think you'll crap your pants from the muscle contractions. Luckily, your eyes are so watered that you can't see which mess you made.


I've got to admit, I laughed pretty hard at this.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

RamboMoe said:


> I've got to admit, I laughed pretty hard at this.


Me too!

I'm not sure about police departments, but my son's fire department has gotten all kinds of weird things since the stimulus packages started a few years ago. Apparently people were writing grants to get all kinds of gear and stuff and then distributing it to fire departments all around the area.

A great deal of it was redundant or unnecessary but they were required to take it. Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> Me too!
> 
> I'm not sure about police departments, but my son's fire department has gotten all kinds of weird things since the stimulus packages started a few years ago. Apparently people were writing grants to get all kinds of gear and stuff and then distributing it to fire departments all around the area.
> 
> A great deal of it was redundant or unnecessary but they were required to take it. Your tax dollars at work.


The grant money is usually use-it-or-lose-it. Some weird stuff happens when your department won't approve purchase of needed training or gear. Or when they won't approve leave (paid or un-paid) to attend the training.

I've been there and seen what they "have" to spend the money on. Truly maddening.


----------

